# 08 Orca Advice



## Bradenq (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all. I have a Fuso FR1 with a mix of Campy Chorus and Record that I have been riding on and off for over 20 years. It's been a great bike, but I am considering jumping forward a bit in terms of technology and materials. My LBS has an 08 Orca in my size (6'2", 220 Lbs) with full Dura Ace and Ksyrium wheels. They have marked it down from near $6000 to $3,500. I gave the bike a 15 mile test ride and got the following impressions - quite stiff through the BB, similar to my FR1 (the stiffest steel bike I have ever riden), but with a better ride quality. Seems to absorb vibrations pretty well. Handling is quick, as in if you think you want to go somewhere, you're already there. I personally didn't think it was nervous, just really quick. Stable on the downhills. I compared it to the Madone 5.2 with Integra SL and thought the Orca was more communicative, kinda like comparing a Cadillac CTS with a BMW 3 series.

I'm a recreational rider that values quality, stiffness, and stability. This seems to be a great deal, but for this money, are there other bikes that I should be considering? Or, should I buy this Orca before someone else snaps it up?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Bradenq said:


> Hi all. I have a Fuso FR1 with a mix of Campy Chorus and Record that I have been riding on and off for over 20 years. It's been a great bike, but I am considering jumping forward a bit in terms of technology and materials. My LBS has an 08 Orca in my size (6'2", 220 Lbs) with full Dura Ace and Ksyrium wheels. They have marked it down from near $6000 to $3,500. I gave the bike a 15 mile test ride and got the following impressions - quite stiff through the BB, similar to my FR1 (the stiffest steel bike I have ever riden), but with a better ride quality. Seems to absorb vibrations pretty well. Handling is quick, as in if you think you want to go somewhere, you're already there. I personally didn't think it was nervous, just really quick. Stable on the downhills. I compared it to the Madone 5.2 with Integra SL and thought the Orca was more communicative, kinda like comparing a Cadillac CTS with a BMW 3 series.
> 
> I'm a recreational rider that values quality, stiffness, and stability. This seems to be a great deal, but for this money, are there other bikes that I should be considering? Or, should I buy this Orca before someone else snaps it up?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


I just bought it, THANKS! :devil:


----------



## Bradenq (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude, you're killing me . . .

B.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Consider this:
You have a 20 year old Fuso.
You like the Orca.
It's priced damn near half off.

Why are you not posting pictures of your new Orca?  

I don't disagree that you may want to demo more than one bike, but compared to what you're riding (and by no means is this a put down of your current bike) ANYTHING in the $3500 price range, let alone $6k is going to feel fantastic. If you like the Orca, go for it!


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Bradenq said:


> I'm a recreational rider that values quality, stiffness, and stability. This seems to be a great deal, but for this money, are there other bikes that I should be considering? Or, should I buy this Orca before someone else snaps it up?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


i'm sure alot depends on your riding style, but i can't get over how great my orca is.
i had a mid-range scattante. then i upgraded to a ridley excaliber. 

there is a difference in carbon bikes. it can be huge. 

after an hour, the orca is such a hot ride. the feel. the response. the handling. 

i got my machine as a 2007, with almost $1000 off of the build. money well spent.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

If they had that deal when I bought I would have jumped at it even though it's out of my price range. I only rode three manufacturers, got the feeling after the Orbea it would be shades of gray. True, it's used some, but I bet it's not much and you won't have to go through the teething pains like cable stretch.


----------

